# Treegloo case for Nexus 7



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

Ordered mine August 15th, was delivered yesterday LOL.









Foxconn would have churned this out in 30 minutes using plastic and 20 kids.

Anyway, I heartily recommend the case assuming they hammer out some of the delays in manufacture. It feels solid and high quality. I would recommend springing for the kinetic latch if anyone chooses to take the plunge.

https://www.treegloo.com/


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

nice looking case! I was thinking hard about ordering one over the summer but I never did...that's a hell of a delay.


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

number5toad said:


> nice looking case! I was thinking hard about ordering one over the summer but I never did...that's a hell of a delay.


Yeah, hopefully they've worked out some of their issues.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

Yeeeeep! I'm getting one of these soon. I'm thinking Unicorn White on the outside, white cloth on the inside and ebony wood with red accents.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

CaucasianAsian said:


> Yeeeeep! I'm getting one of these soon. I'm thinking Unicorn White on the outside, white cloth on the inside and ebony wood with red accents.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Get the kinetic latch, still the only thing I regret about my purchase.


----------



## CaucasianAsian (Dec 21, 2011)

beardedspoooon said:


> Get the kinetic latch, still the only thing I regret about my purchase.


I will definitely do that. I'm glad you mentioned it because I figured that the elastic band wound have been fine.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

I ordered mine on Sept 19th and still haven't received it yet. This is getting really annoying.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## beardedspoooon (Oct 18, 2011)

waltpartlo said:


> I ordered mine on Sept 19th and still haven't received it yet. This is getting really annoying.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


When was the last time you emailed and what did they say?


----------



## waltpartlo (Oct 9, 2011)

beardedspoooon said:


> When was the last time you emailed and what did they say?


I just heard back from them, and they said it would ship after Thanksgiving, and tried to blame it on employees visiting family after Sandy. I asked for a refund.
Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------

